# What are you adding to your setup this year??



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Well every year you get done with the season and you start thinking about what to spend money on. For me this year I am planning on getting some pods fabricated for my boat and then next year comes the 23 HP Gator Tail Surface drive. 

So what are you going to add/spend money on for the upcoming season? 

Eric


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Adding my 10 year old this year.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

More fatal flashers


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

Great stuff Water Hazard. There's nothing as rewarding as taking your kids out to the marsh with you. So far my son will be on leave for the month of November so he and his family will be with me for the month. He is a very good shot, a very good caller and an excellent retriever. I have never seen anyone tear through the marsh after a cripple like him. 

Wacker - please take a photo of the pods once they are installed. I need to add something to my son's boat (12 foot jon boat) to aid in it's stability. I sank in it last year, due most likely to the 9.5 outboard, full fuel tank, shifting decoys and my lard butt. I didn't like it at all. 

I plan on adding the following to my spread:
half a dozen Blue Bill decoys (already purchased) 
perhaps a few Bufflehead decoys (I plan on making these - cork 
bodies with basswood heads)
I urgently need some new camo material for my boat. I'll be placing an order next week.

That's it so far but I am sure I'll come up with a few additional items as we get closer to the season.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Water_Hazard said:


> Adding my 10 year old this year.


What about me:lol:..........Hope you get her out there a lot this year.......Mack


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I'm adding:
6 more Super Mag burlapped old squaw hen's.
New sure cycle recoil system for M1.
Graph/GPS combo for boat.

Cuz is contributing:
Additional layout, MLB Supermag.
Dozen super mag burlapped Goldeneye's
And I think 6 more super mag scoter decoys.

Dahmer is contributing:
New outboard for his boat.
Heaven knows how many decoys.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Nothing. For the first time ever, I am adding nothing to my arsenal. In December I did buy a 3 1/2" Camo Browning Citori....but I'm not counting that.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

a map to water with some ducks on it!! spent too much time playing cribbage in the blind last year!!:rant:


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll be adding my first set of homemade decoys to the water this year. Speaking of which, I better get crackin' ....only have a few done so far


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'm adding:
> 6 more Super Mag burlapped old squaw hen's.
> New sure cycle recoil system for M1.
> Graph/GPS combo for boat.
> ...


Your correct!
-Evenrude E-Tec 40 hp
-3 dozen burlapped super mag bluebills
-1 dozen burlapped super mag cavasbacks
-1 dozen burlapped super mag black ducks
-Possibly some goose floaters.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

This off season we have added...

-4 dozen more FFD's

-second enclosed trailer

-1 1/2 dozen more field mallards

-misc. divers

-another layout blind for me (I broke 2 last year in 2 weeks doing my dukes of hazard slide into the blind when birds caught me off gaurd. :yikes

-way too many more duck/goose calls (need to stop this)

-one 10 year old son 

-5 broke dudes who cant wait to get started this year! :cwm27:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> Nothing. For the first time ever, I am adding nothing to my arsenal. In December I did buy a 3 1/2" Camo Browning Citori....but I'm not counting that.


if you ever get bored of all those guns you got, i can make use of them. :tdo12:


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

cheeseandquackers said:


> More fatal flashers


Those worked out great didnt they. Cant wait until next season.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Already added: GHG Fullbody mallards and blacks



Chad


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

Added a GPS/Sonar to boat
Added 1 dozen FFD Honkers
Need to add another goose call yet


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Daughter (will be 10 on Aug. 31:evil
18 FFD's to replace 18 first run GHG full bodies 
New Fastgrass on the mudboat
Bow winch
Liberal smattering of feathered fowl to include a harlequin from Kodiak:evilsmile


----------



## Ruff Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

cheeseandquackers said:


> More fatal flashers


:yikes::lol: LOL :lol::yikes:

Since the season closed, I have already added:

1- 2000 SeaArk 1872 MVT with custom blind and most of the bells and whistles
1/2 dozen- Oversize GHG Black Ducks
5 dozen- Various Bluebills
2 dozen- Various Cans
Many- Skills to my Yellow Lab Storm
1- Jerk Line

I still plan to add before the season starts:

1- Duck Call
1- Goose Call
Flotation pods for the boat
1 dozen- Goldeneyes
1 dozen- Buffleheads
Many- More skills for the dog

Longlines for some of the divers--Any suggestions?


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Im down visitting windsor from my new place of residence in alberta.. I had to go buy a cap for my truck today to bring back all the stuff im adding this year. 4 dozen higdon shells, 2 dozen ghg shells, 4 dozen mallard shells, few dozen new water puddlers, 12 sheets avery real grass, and 2 new layout blinds, new waders, a couple new treestands... i better start looking for a trailer!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Picked up.....
2 more Migrators Lay out blinds
1 Finisher Lay out blind
36 GHG Decoys
6 GHG Aggressive Callers
6 GHG High Lookers and 6 Lookers 
14 Hardcore Decoys
Lots more motion stakes
Still have to finish the enclosed trailer
Looking for full body goose bags to add to it all....a few calls and I should be good....Never ending.........Mack


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

dpossum said:


> Great stuff Water Hazard. There's nothing as rewarding as taking your kids out to the marsh with you. So far my son will be on leave for the month of November so he and his family will be with me for the month. He is a very good shot, a very good caller and an excellent retriever. I have never seen anyone tear through the marsh after a cripple like him.
> 
> Wacker - please take a photo of the pods once they are installed. I need to add something to my son's boat (12 foot jon boat) to aid in it's stability. I sank in it last year, due most likely to the 9.5 outboard, full fuel tank, shifting decoys and my lard butt. I didn't like it at all.
> 
> ...


 
DPOSSUM: 

I did alot of research and here are your options. 

1.) Order a prefabricated set from Beavertail www.explorebeavertail.com $299 plus shipping. They can be bolted or welded. 

2.) Alumiworx - They will custom build them to your boat, you just have to send them the angles, width and heigth. they run less expensive than the beavertail pods and are built to your boats needs. www.alumiworx.com 

3.) Contact a local welder/fabricator and they can do it for you. You will just need to bring them your boat so they can flip it over and do the welding and measuring. This is the most cost effective and is the option that I am going, plus if there is an issue I know where he lives. 

If you go to Google Images and search for Boat pods or Boat Floatation Pods you will find a ton of images, below are a few. 

The nice things about pods are that they will help stability, hole shots, plus they double as a dog ladder and a ladder to get yourself in the boat.


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

since last season I`ve added: 
a flag 
lucky duck 
mojo teal 
12 FA lesser full body goose decoy`s 
Lewis custom goose call 

before this season hope to add: 
More full body goose decoys and bags 
GHG full body duck decoys and bags 
lanyard 
touch up paint on boat 
a few more fields to hunt


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

If I add anymore I'd have to build a pole barn and purchase a larger trailer to haul gear around as I already have 2 garages and a shed full of gear. 

If I found a good sale on some FFD Lessers I might be tempted to spend a little more. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam Lynch (Feb 4, 2008)

hybrid slipknot and more avery ffd lessers


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

I will be adding a boat, picked up a 14' meyer, added a 15hp and trolling motor, working on a basic frame for some vegitation, very excited (is it september yet?)


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

So far another dozen each Mallard and Pintail dekes. I am also going to add a smaller/lighter outboard for the duck boat and im also going to get a canoe....and whatever else i see when im at the store or online that i "think" i need.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, I cleaned out the boat this weekend and it appears that I've added a new shellbag w/2 boxes of #2s, and a couple pairs of decoy gloves...:lol:


Other than that, another dozen Golden Eyes and some additional longline anchors


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm getting ready to mold some goldy blocks. With the way the bill,can, and redhead limits are. I'm converting to Goldies, squaws and buffies. I also need a robo duck because I'm starting to get back in to puddle duck hunting. Whats the best spinner for the money?


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

BillBuster said:


> I'm getting ready to mold some goldy blocks. With the way the bill,can, and redhead limits are. I'm converting to Goldies, squaws and buffies. I also need a robo duck because I'm starting to get back in to puddle duck hunting. Whats the best spinner for the money?


 
Baby Mojo


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

1652 welbilt
w/27hp Pro-drive. 
few new calls, deeks and some private land that is very promising:coolgleam


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

If i dont have something, and I find a good deal on it.. I am sure i will pick it up lol... 

But I think for sure I am going to add some FFD's and more dekes for the diver spread and the layout boat. Oh and a few powerhunter layout blinds ( I am tired of getting hot fields and only having 3 of us because others dont have blinds). Oh and a covered trailor, if I can find a good deal on one


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

added a 1436 meyer flat bottom boat w/go-devil mm next is a lewis wench


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Another mojo, another wind duck, new decoy weights that adjust for different water depths


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Well lets see, I bought a 14 foot jon and a 4 1/2 hp mercury outboard. I also won 6 more Avery full body Mallard field decoys at the Newaygo DU event. And I bought a Higdon pulsator duck decoy to add some motion on those calm days. Steve


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

BillBuster said:


> I'm getting ready to mold some goldy blocks. With the way the bill,can, and redhead limits are. I'm converting to Goldies, squaws and buffies. I also need a robo duck because I'm starting to get back in to puddle duck hunting. Whats the best spinner for the money?



Lucky's, nothing even comes close.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

1/2 dozen Herters burlaped blacks 
Floatation pods
new set of drake waders
anything else that may make think, I could be more succesfull!
Keep the economy rollin my waterfowler friends .
Smoke


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

My list is long, but I am going to try and find some good private land to hunt to have more options. That is priority for now. 

Then I want to buy a layout blind.

New Shotgun. 

Few dozen more duck decoys. 

The list is basically never ending... by the time i get everything I want the other stuff will be worn out and need replaced !


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Bellyup said:


> My list is long, but I am going to try and find some good private land to hunt to have more options.


I did add another hunting spot. I am sorry to whoever hunted it before. It will be burnt out by the time the weekend comes.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Water_Hazard said:


> I did add another hunting spot. I am sorry to whoever hunted it before. It will be burnt out by the time the weekend comes.


Let the kid blast away ! Long as they have some fun, that is what matters. Some day I gotta have you show me how you network ! You are the master !


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

a new ride! she still needs some work, but here she is for the first time on the water!


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you Wacker - they look like they would really increase the stability of that boat.

After reading other folk's lists, I feel like I'm just not trying. 


AR34 - cool boat and dog


----------

